# Preboarding procedure at ALB



## Guest_LSLtoCHI (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm taking 49 LSL from ALB to CHI in July. I have booked using a disability fare, but don't require any assistance. However, having a window seat would be really great because of anxiety - I'd rather be able to just curl up, not disturb or be disturbed, and sleep to Chicago. How does the preboarding work at ALB for LSL? I believe I read that disability, even non-mobility impaired, qualifies as a preboard? I can arrive early, no problem there, and don't need any help with walking, loading, etc., and I will also be checking 1 piece of luggage. Based on another thread, I think this train might be sold out or close to being sold out, partly due to possible track maintenance requiring bussing of passengers from BOS to ALB?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 12, 2017)

There is (or at least was) a Red Cap at ALB. Ask them for assistance.

I was on 49 but went into the station during the stop. Even without any bags, the Red Cap himself approached me offering assistance. So do not feel bad about not having any bags.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jun 12, 2017)

I would use the Red Cap who will get you on board ok, they know procedures and the OBS, so they can try to get you the seat you want. Just remember to give them something for helping you.


----------



## LSLtoCHI (Jun 14, 2017)

Thank you! I'll make sure to have at least $5 on hand (rarely carry cash but I'll put a note on my checklist).


----------



## PVD (Jun 14, 2017)

The red cap/baggage handler is clearly the way to go in Albany, most access to the platforms is controlled from the entrance to the bridge over the tracks, the red caps should be able to take you down. I'm not sure if it is a regular red cap, or the Amtrak baggage handlers who do "double duty" in Albany.


----------

